# Warning--- Drilling



## Bill Gruby (Mar 22, 2015)

This is for the newbie and pro alike. What you see there is one continuous chip created by a 1" drill bit. It is the size of a baseball and as sharp as anything you can come up with. It will tear you up in a heartbeat. If you see one start to form, STOP THE MACHINE and clear it. It does not like you. A trip to the ER is not fun.

"Billy G"


----------



## davidh (Mar 22, 2015)

i instantly thought the "red" was the result. . .   i had some of that of stainless steel.   deadly. .


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 22, 2015)

I tend to lift the bit when the chip starts to get crazy just to avoid this situation.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd say that pecking is in order. ;-)


----------



## Andre (Mar 22, 2015)

On some drills I put a V in the middle of the flute with the corner of a grinding wheel, like the edge of a roughing endmill, and it helps break chips. Birds nests are dangerous for sure!!!


----------



## compact8 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## randyc (May 1, 2015)

As Tony noted, that's one of the main reasons we "peck" as we drill: to break up the chips and clear them (as well as momentarily cooling the cutting edge)!  You are absolutely correct in pointing out the danger of that stringy mess (also very scary when it happens in a lathe).


----------



## taycat (May 2, 2015)

Randyc i had a nest happen when my 7yr old boy was on lathe.
stopped lathe and asked him how to get rid of it, he said " just pull it off " giving that what a stupid question dad look.
so i got a rag and glove then pulled it off and showed him rag was shredded, he looked at his hand then back to rag and had worried look on his face.
now if he goes on lathe he makes sure he as glove and pair of pliers.
and he turns it off at wall before he touches anything.


----------



## cathead (May 2, 2015)

I use intermittant cuts with the down feed handle.  Then you have short pieces and also give
the bit a chance to cool some.  Deep holes require a lot of up and down with the feed handle
to keep the hole clear.


----------



## Smithdoor (May 2, 2015)

Yes that some new to drilling
Just lift the drill from time to time wield drilling this how most machinist do to stop the ball from forming
You can grinded a chip breaker  in drill bit but as you sharpen the drill you have grinded past the chip breaker

Dave



Bill Gruby said:


> This is for the newbie and pro alike. What you see there is one continuous chip created by a 1" drill bit. It is the size of a baseball and as sharp as anything you can come up with. It will tear you up in a heartbeat. If you see one start to form, STOP THE MACHINE and clear it. It does not like you. A trip to the ERR is not fun.
> 
> "Billy G"
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony Wells (May 2, 2015)

Hey Bill, you forgot to mention that it will also knock your hex key off the workpiece. Or your dial indicator or anything else lying loose within range. It's good practice to clear the work zone of anything not clamped down.


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 2, 2015)

Yup, if it's in the way that ball of chips will reach out and find it. It has no conscience what-so-ever.


----------



## savarin (May 3, 2015)

At last, an advantage of my pi## weak drill, no way could it drill a 1" bit that easy.


----------



## Oscar_Eisenschmidt (May 3, 2015)

I worked in a shop where we had a girl sweeping floors who grabbed a bundle of lathe filings that were stuck under the lathe.  Cut through her rubber gloves and clean to the bone, hard way to learn that lesson...


----------



## Micke S (May 8, 2015)

Good thread that hopefully prevent serious injuries.

I have a collection of gloves for different purposes. Below are two examples. The white ones are for general wrenching and the black Kevlar gloves are used for nasty stuff like removing chips from the lathe, cutting metal with a handheld grinder or  replacing broken green house windows. There are also thin and tight gloves that can be used without being dangerous when turning, and feels okay when working with small parts.

Eye-protection is mandatory and shouldn't need to be mentioned at all...


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 31, 2015)

No Gloves.  I use this:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Plus a big pair of pliers.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 7, 2017)

taycat said:


> Randyc i had a nest happen when my 7yr old boy was on lathe.
> stopped lathe and asked him how to get rid of it, he said " just pull it off " giving that what a stupid question dad look.
> so i got a rag and glove then pulled it off and showed him rag was shredded, he looked at his hand then back to rag and had worried look on his face.
> now if he goes on lathe he makes sure he as glove and pair of pliers.
> and he turns it off at wall before he touches anything.


I go by the old admonishment, one should NEVER wear gloves when running a machine.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 7, 2017)

No gloves, no necktie, no loose clothing, no long head hair/long beard not maintained, wear safety glasses, don’t rush….get the idea…BE SAFE!


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 7, 2017)

We used steel hooks bent in shape to pull them from LATHES while turning and cleaning . I use to make them from 1/8 " stock a few bends in a vise and the pulling hook was a large almost right angle. I had bigger ones to clean but the smaller rod would bend up if ever caught up the ball. The trick was stay on top of the coils keeping them headed to the back of the Chip pan. Or trash can.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 7, 2017)

chips&more said:


> No gloves, no necktie, no loose clothing, no long head hair/long beard not maintained, wear safety glasses, don’t rush….get the idea…BE SAFE!


Indeed, that is what I was taught, both in school and on the job.[/QUOTE]


----------



## benmychree (Aug 7, 2017)

Only one guy in my apprenticeship shop wore gloves on the job; he was a skinny old man on swing/graveyard shift and ran the 86" swing lathe mostly, I think the cold metal chilled him; he still had all his fingers when he retired. Needless to say he was careful going about his work.  RIP Milton Lafferty ---


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 7, 2017)

At first glance of the picture I thought you were creating Art. If not, pecking and the other suggestions are quite appropriate. 

Randy


----------



## kvt (Aug 7, 2017)

Silverbullet,   I use a piece of heavy Copper wire bent like you said,  to pull and guide them away,    This way if for some reason it does get catch the wire will bend straight quickly.   Not sure where I learned that one from but I works,   razor sharp curls will cut, and slice though things like a razor blade.


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 8, 2017)

All good comments ;  but how many have lost it- gloves clamps or not:  Keep the quill down let it spin till you hit the
power or pull the plug.


----------



## tq60 (Aug 8, 2017)

We usually never did much that had lots of chips that did not break or larger cuts that required removing while running.

We made a tool or fixture for recharging bellows for atmos clocks and that changed.

We started with a steel disk 1.25 thick and 8 inch diameter that we had to reduce to take the leader hole out and make better size.

With the L&S 16 X 54 we were taking cuts about .3 (.6 total diameter) at a good clip and the steel was coming off in what looked like sheets.

Found a hand gardening tool that is a wood handle with a claw that looks like your hand.

Works like a champ.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## taycat (Aug 9, 2017)

benmychree said:


> I go by the old admonishment, one should NEVER wear gloves when running a machine.



he doesn't wear a glove he as at side of lathe so he can use it after turning lathe off at the wall.


----------



## Blackjackjacques (Sep 30, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> This is for the newbie and pro alike. What you see there is one continuous chip created by a 1" drill bit. It is the size of a baseball and as sharp as anything you can come up with. It will tear you up in a heartbeat. If you see one start to form, STOP THE MACHINE and clear it. It does not like you. A trip to the ER is not fun.
> 
> "Billy G"
> 
> ...



On the plus side - looks like you have the exact feed rate


----------

